# Goliath pictures



## Tom Coote (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey i just got my goliath yesterday, female 2 years old. BTW the date on the pictures is wrong


----------



## nightbreed (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice T man, how big is she?

I've just got a blondi sling, its taken me ages to talk the wife into letting me have one 
Now I just have to wait for the little booger to grow


----------



## ChrisNCT (Feb 20, 2005)

Hello. Nice T!

Are you guys sure thats a T. blondi?

The white bands on the legs makes me think that it's not one. I have 2 T. blondi's and they dont look like that one. 

Just a thought.

Also, 
I am sure that people will start to chime in about the substrate and such.
What you need is a Peat Moss so that the T can start a burrow. If you wet the peat moss first and then form a burrow, in time the T will take home to it or atleast modify it for it's own use. Peat is a mess when it's wet but when somewhat dry provides a secure and steady home. The T will put webbing to make it more secure.

Just keep the humidity around 70% ish and the temps around 75-80 and it should be fine. Also....with that tree in the enclosure you risk a chance of a fall. These beasts like to explore and climb what they can. They are a bit too big and if it falls, it can be fatal.


----------



## BugToxin (Feb 20, 2005)

That is the only Goliath (T. blondi) that I have ever seen that didn't have a bald butt.    I've read that there are two color morphs for the blondi, and this would have to be the dark one.  I've also read that they sometimes go from light to dark, then back to light.  I've been looking into getting one of these big-uns myself.  If that is indeed a blondi (which I don't doubt, but I'm no expert) it sure is a nice one!!!   :drool:  :drool: Where did you get it?


----------



## Randolph XX() (Feb 21, 2005)

I don't think it's a blondi from the build also the shape and hair of the abdomen
comepare to the size of the pallet of the substarte, it doznt looks like the size of the 4 yr old blondi


----------



## Mattyb (Feb 21, 2005)

ChrisNCT said:
			
		

> Hello. Nice T!
> 
> Are you guys sure thats a T. blondi?
> 
> ...


I agree doesn't really look like a blondi to me....i also have 2 and mine don't look like that. If its the color morph then thats one good lookin blondi.


-Mattyb


----------



## Tom Coote (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah someomes already talked to me about the setup, but unfortunately it's not my call on whether to change it with me being only 15, if i could, i would. I'm 16 in October however so i'm gonna try sort something out then for them. 
 The Blondi is 2 years old and already has about a 6 or 7 inch leg span, I'll try to post some comparative pictures of it againts a ruler later.


----------



## Tom Coote (Feb 21, 2005)

randolph20 said:
			
		

> I don't think it's a blondi from the build also the shape and hair of the abdomen
> comepare to the size of the pallet of the substarte, it doznt looks like the size of the 4 yr old blondi


I've only just got it, so i don't know what condition it was in with the breeder. I'm just about to get some cricks and hoppers for it now so I'll post the feeding pics.


----------



## danread (Feb 21, 2005)

Lasiodora parahybana?


----------



## arachnojunkie (Feb 21, 2005)

*Not a T blondi*

Thats no T blondi dude....sorry.  From the pics (which can be decieving) I would say L parahybana, still an awesome spider, and big also, not qiute as big as blondi but can damn near get that size. :worship: BTW what does being 15 have to do with not changing the substrate to something tollerable?

 
Matt


----------



## arachnojunkie (Feb 21, 2005)

danread, you beat me to it!!!!!!


----------



## Tom Coote (Feb 21, 2005)

*My stepdad*

My stepdad doesn't wanna change anything so unfortunately his say goes . Are you all sure it isn't a Blondi, the owner assured me...I payed £70 for it aswell...


----------



## Tom Coote (Feb 21, 2005)

I've found some pictures of other blondis that look like mine, but not as dark...
http://home.online.no/~janor/t_blond1.jpg
http://hem.passagen.se/tarantel/grejs/species/spindlar/gora3.jpg


----------



## Tom Coote (Feb 21, 2005)

Here are some more pictures of her.(sorry i couldn't get a front view she is in a mood) Any opinions or advice are appreciated 
Anyone else with a blondi please post your pictures so i can see them  :wall:


----------



## Tom Coote (Feb 21, 2005)

Also if i forgot to mention remember she is still very young.


----------



## metallica (Feb 21, 2005)

yes, very sure that isn't a T. blondi. most prob a lasiodora. (still an impressive spider, but a whole lot cheaper the a blondi.....)


----------



## Bob (Feb 21, 2005)

metallica said:
			
		

> yes, very sure that isn't a T. blondi. most prob a lasiodora. (still an impressive spider, but a whole lot cheaper the a blondi.....)


Have you bought a 6 Inch plus Lasiodora ? Same cost as a T.Blondi. Spiderlings are cheaper but alot smaller !


----------



## Bob (Feb 21, 2005)

Oh  Tom,
I vote you have a Lasiodora parahybana. I have both spiders. You can keep the Parahybana a little dryer that a T.Blondi. The T. Blondis make me itch real bad.....I think the Lasiodora parahybana is a better pet spider........get about the same size but not as heavy.

Bob


----------



## metallica (Feb 21, 2005)

here (read europe) parahybana is worth..... nothing. with 1000+ fast growing young and easy to breed what do you expect?


----------



## nightbreed (Feb 21, 2005)

After looking at the second lot of pics she does look a lot like my parahybana, I dont know what a juvie blondi looks like though, I'll get back to you when mine gets a bit bigger  

Still a nice T


----------



## Melmoth (Feb 21, 2005)

Tom,
             Yep,I'm with the others.I've kept both.I have a L.parahybana at the moment,that's what yours is.I'd put money on it. Very nice T by the way


----------



## ChrisNCT (Feb 21, 2005)

100% Positive that that isn't a T. blondi.
I have two forms of the coloration of T. blondis one is black and the other brown.

I can't say what yours is exactly because I don't have one that looks like that but I am 100 % sure that it's not a T. blondi.

If it is a L. parahybana, you're still lookin at an big eater and a decent size for growth. I'd also bet that it's a female by the body shape, leg length and size.


----------



## Sheri (Feb 21, 2005)

My vote as well for Lasiodora parahybana.

Yes, they have large clutch sizes... they still retail quite high here in the pet stores, but are cheap as slings from the dealers (well, not cheap compared to Europe but...).

If anyone wants one, do save yourself some money and get a sling. They are insanely fast growers.

I would approach the dealer or store you got it from, after bringing it to someone experienced for an ID. Of course, a molt would be good as well... but you probably want to contend with this as soon as possible. You should be able to get some of your money returned. Try to get an accurate estimate as to what that species would sell for at that size in the area.  Is it sexed?

Also, tell your stepdad that the conditions are not right, and that the sunstrate should be changed. Print out some threads on the subject from the boards to back it up. And make sure there is no cotton in the water dish.


----------



## Tom Coote (Feb 21, 2005)

*More pics*

Ah well no worries. I wasn't going to breed anyway and i aren't the most hardcore collector. As long as it is healthy and does what it is meant to i'm happy  .
 Well anyway here are some more pics i just managed to get from the front view


----------



## Sheri (Feb 21, 2005)

Ok. I'm not so sure about parahybana.
But certainly Lasiodora.

I've kept others in the genus, but they are still slings... only matures I have are parahybana. 
Which, btw, I am amazed and blown away how FAST the male I have is growing. Its astounding!


----------



## Tom Coote (Feb 21, 2005)

BTW is £70 for a T like this a lot?


----------



## Bob (Feb 21, 2005)

Bob said:
			
		

> Have you bought a 6 Inch plus Lasiodora ? Same cost as a T.Blondi. Spiderlings are cheaper but alot smaller !


Sorry Metalica......I'm a US guy, I should have noticed this is a Europe thread....... I am not sure why the adults are priced high over here,....they should not be. 

By the way...don't know if your name came from the rock group Metallica or not but I got to seat in frw five when they came to Porland a while back ! Awesome concert. They played with Godsmack.  
Bob


----------



## danread (Feb 21, 2005)

Tom Coote said:
			
		

> BTW is £70 for a T like this a lot?


Hi Tom,

£70 is quite a lot for one of these spiders, even if it is an adult female. I wouldn't worry about it though, its a great species, and they get as large as (possibly larger) that T. blondi anyway. 

It is absolutely essential that you do change the substrate though. What you have at the moment really isnt suitable at all. All you need to replace it with is peat moss, and you can buy this from a garden centre very cheaply, its only a couple of quid for a large bag of the stuff.

Cheers,


----------



## Tom Coote (Feb 21, 2005)

danread said:
			
		

> It is absolutely essential that you do change the substrate though. What you have at the moment really isnt suitable at all. All you need to replace it with is peat moss, and you can buy this from a garden centre very cheaply, its only a couple of quid for a large bag of the stuff.
> 
> Cheers,


I'd love to change the substrate but my options are limited because my parents won't let me have any soil because of my wooden enclosures getting mould or going rotten. I am getting some small bark chippings today though, so they will be better than what i've got now (has to be kept dry or else turns to clumpy sawdust)


----------



## mick (Feb 21, 2005)

Well I own a few of both species and it really really looks like a L.Parahybana to me as well. I personally find them much more interesting than T.Blondi as they are far more curious and walk around a whole lot more. I've noticed that with my Parahybanas they will activly searchout food items and follow them around...mine even attacks water when I pour it into it's dish. They do grow slower than T.Blondi as well.enjoy.
Mike


----------



## Tom Coote (Feb 21, 2005)

So you wouldn't recommend handling then lol?


----------



## Tom Coote (Feb 21, 2005)

*Substrate*

K i've met my parents half way and got some new substrate but...... it isn't soil or peat or anything like that, but small bark chippings, which retains more moisture and should be more comfortable for my tarantulas and scorpions. Hope in the future i can change to soil but for the mo i have to be happy with i'm getting lol 
What do u think will it be better for her?


----------



## arachnojunkie (Feb 22, 2005)

Depends, if the bark chips you speak of are cedar you are better off with the old pellet stuff cuz cedar will kill your spider.  I would recomend buying a 10 Gal glass tank, a lid(not screen) fill it with peatmoss, add waterdish and a hide.  Can't go wrong.


----------



## Tom Coote (Feb 22, 2005)

How can i tell if they are cedar?


----------



## ChrisNCT (Feb 22, 2005)

The cedar is a reddish type wood that has a unique smell. It's good for killing bugs. They use it for houses, sheds, bird houses, barns and such.'
Do you have any info or pics of the stuff that you plan to put in there?


----------



## Windchaser (Feb 22, 2005)

Tom Coote said:
			
		

> K i've met my parents half way and got some new substrate but...... it isn't soil or peat or anything like that, but small bark chippings, which retains more moisture and should be more comfortable for my tarantulas and scorpions. Hope in the future i can change to soil but for the mo i have to be happy with i'm getting lol
> What do u think will it be better for her?


Bark chips are not recommended as a substrate either. Since you paid a fair amount for your T, just tell your parents you really need to change the substrate for the health of the tarantula. As others have said, peat moss is very inexpensive. Like Sheri said, have your parents look at the information here regarding substrates. As a parent, I would be hard pressed to deny a request from one of my kids that when the request is the correct decision. Besides, you are showing them that you can be responsible by researching what the appropriate environment for your pet should be and making the necessary changes.


----------

